# Pd from electronics



## Geo (Feb 4, 2020)

Small amount of SMD components from high grade electronics. I tried to purify palladium some years back and learned my lesson after the beaker exploded in the fume hood. Now, I cement, redissolve, drop Pd salt with ammonium chloride and trichlor powder. Redissolve the salt in a small amount of HCl and distilled water and cement on aluminum foil. I achieve 70% Pd on average. XRF showed a lot of mixed metals as could be expected. The largest contaminant was gold. I use ferrous sulfate on Pd solution that also contain gold so this was somewhat of a shock. I have a lot of material to process. Time to tighten up on the process.


----------



## Geo (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## snoman701 (Feb 4, 2020)

Is the assay accurate? That’s a high cash rate on 3 g of pd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geo (Feb 4, 2020)

$167.45 was the payout. The beginning balance was from another lot. All of the invoices runs in sequence but a running total is kept in the "beginning balance".


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 4, 2020)

No...I’m saying 90% accountability is high


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes, after all their costs probably only making a couple percent on you. Good work Geo...clearly you've built good relationship with those guys.


----------



## Geo (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you Lou. Yes, my work is considered some of the best they have seen outside a professional refinery. When they have clients with amounts too small for them to accept or if the percentage is too low on assay, they recommend my services. I've done quite a bit of work through them.


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice work Geo.


----------

